# What is your favorite Larrivee model?



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you like Larrivee or not? and why??


----------



## mikesae (Feb 21, 2008)

I want to like them, but the ones I've tried have a stiff feel in the strings. Am I alone?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

my two Lites...am OM Lite and an L Lite...they`re so easy to play they practically play themselves. Fabulous guitars...just need the D-Lite to complete the series.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i've always wanted an L09 and will someday own one - i currently have one of their parlour models that is a really cool little guitar


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

I've always wanted one of their Parlor Series guitars, preferably in a vintage Sunburst.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes I like Larrivée. The older D-09 and L-09 are my favourite models. Sonically, much more consistent and fuller in sound, and the construction quality seems superior to Martin. Very balanced sound for recording.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I love the Larrivees. I tried a $1200 12 string that absolutely sang way above a Taylor 12 string that was a $100+ more. It wasn't even close.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

PV-09E My Larrivee parlor is amazing.

I highly recommend giving Larrivee a shot. Believe me, before I bought my parlor I was a Taylor Girl. Every Larrivee I played I hated. I have found that since Larrivees sit in shops longer than some of the other manufacturers, their strings go flat (not the right term) easily and therefore they play for crap. You will also find that many Larrivees are not bright like Taylors, so if you're trying to find that sound, you likely won't like Larrivee.

End of my rant.:smile:


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

My OM 40 an amazing guitar


----------



## gusto5 (Mar 30, 2009)

DV-09 that I don't own!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't own one myself but have been severely tempted many many times.

Great guitars, reasonably priced. They also come from the factory with a decent set-up, ready to play (besides maybe needing a string change). Right now I have two students with Larrivee guitars. One is a simple mahogany dreadnought which could rival the best from any company, and the other is a rosewood cutaway that just sings. Both guys weren't sure they wanted to spend their money on acoustics (as opposed to electrics) and both ended up with a Larrivee as their primary guitar. Go figure.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've handled a few over the years, none really turned my crank. But that's probably just me!


----------



## Skeezix (Oct 3, 2006)

I like my LV-03RE. Sounds pretty good overall. Has pretty decent bottom end considering it's an L. Mine's a few years old now and I tried a new one at L&M and didn't really care for it. Can't say I've played many others, but when I went acoustic guitar shopping this one stood out to me.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I generally would choose a Gibson or Martin before a Larrivee, but I think the Larrivees are very nice and still probably one of the best values for the money. I would way sooner buy a Larrivee before a Taylor because you get a much better guitar for the money. Taylors are all treble and Larrivees seem to be much more even and natural sounding to me.
I think that I like the LV-09 the best.


----------



## fishin' musician (Jun 19, 2008)

I love my Larrivee C05. It's not low-end boomy enough for blues playing but it has a beautiful upper register for Celtic style stuff. Ultimately it is more of a solo instrument than an accompaniment instrument.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Any of the L series are great guitars. I've tried the OM and other smaller body sized ones and just didn't care for them.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

A guy here in Sudbury has a D-03 for $900. I know this is $300-400 below the list price, so it sounds like a great deal. But is it a good guitar? 

Does anyone have one? Has anyone played one? Should I snap this up or hold out?


----------



## jmm55 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have always liked L 5's, although I do not own one. I have played at least four or five in various shops, and have preferred them over other models.


----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

I had a 12 strings that was great !!!


----------

